# Calor Gas refills



## jimmnlizz (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all,
       if you ever get stuck for a Calor refill,   (as if) at weekends or where you don't know of the nearest caravan sales or marina,  then check this:-

http://www.morrisons.co.uk/Store-Finder/Store-services/Petrol-stations/Locations-with-Calor-Gas/

There are 267   Morrisons Stores, that sell refills, on this site! Sorry if you all knew about this already!  

Cheers, JIM!!


----------

